# Siebfilter Eigenbau



## Thomy67 (11. Juni 2009)

*Hallo, 

hab mir einen Siebfilter gebastelt:

Siebfilter Eigenbau, 250my
abgeänderte Version von *ferryboxen* 
 danke für die Inspiration  *

um den Sifi an einen Biotec anzuschliessen, Skimmer und Satelittenanschluss Gepumpteversion von einer ECO 6000...

war günstiger als ein gekaufter Siebfilter knapp 100 Euro :smoki

es braucht; Box, Flansche, 50ger Rohre, Innotec, Aluschienen, 250my sieb, und bisschen Geschick 

zum Nachbau geeignet und sonst fragt oder  Anregungen sind willkommen 

mehr Bilder und 2 Video's  
gibt es auf: http://picasaweb.google.ch/Thomy67/Teich#  "Galerie Thomy" anklicken

bei mir läuft er seit 48std. und holt schon jede menge raus 

nun viel Spass

Gruss
Thomy


----------



## Klausile (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Thomy,

heiße Konstruktion! 
Ist dir echt gut gelungen. Sieht klasse aus und wird dir sicher die Reinigungsintervalle deines Biotec deutlich erhöhen.

Wie oft machst du den Sieb-Filter sauber?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Thomy67 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Klaus,

danke 

er läuft erst seit 48 Std. 
denke einmal in der Woche wird reichen wenn nicht alle 2 Wochen für die Reinigung, werde es den mitteilen, unten hat es viel Platz wo sich der Schmutz sammeln kann 35cm x10cm x 10cm ohne das er auf dem Sieb liegt, auf dem Video besser zu sehen

Gruss Thomy


----------



## robsig12 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hi Thom,

2 Wochen Reinigungsinterval bei meinen 250 my Siebfilter hätte ich auch gerne. Meiner muss jeden Tag gereinigt werden.

Kleiner Tip:
Gib unter den Sieb eine Schaumstoffmatte, oder Japanmatte, senkt die Lautstärke enorm.


----------



## Eckentaler (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Super Filter

ich würde mir auch gern einen guten Vorfilter vor meine Filterwaben basteln

hab aber Alles auf Schwerkraft

wer kann mir da weiterhelfen??


----------



## Thomy67 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

hallo Robert,

habe ich bereits gemacht, ein KG Rohr umwickelt mir einer Filtermatte es rauscht nur sanft,
horch mal beim Video rein 

weshalb Täglich Reinigen? so viel Schmutz 

also 2 Wochen ist mein Wunsch, wens 1 Woche hält schreib ichs rein

Gruss Thomy


----------



## Thomy67 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Jörg,

hast du das gesucht?: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21853
 lese dich mal durch 

Gruss Thomy


----------



## Eckentaler (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

oh danke Thomy

ich glaub ich bastel mir einfach noch ne 200 Liter Tonne mit Siebfilter wo ich leicht rannkomm


----------



## Redlisch (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Thomy,
was ich noch an deinem Siebfilter vermisse ist der Schmutzablass an der Schmutzkammer.

Den solltest du noch nachbauen, dann geht das reinigen noch einiges bequemer.

Axel


----------



## Thomy67 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Alex,

den hab ich absichtlich weggelassen,
hab eine Matte drin, Matte inklusive schmutz raus neue Matte rein fertig,
werd den noch ein Bild machen wie es genau ist,

Gruss Thoma


----------



## Thomy67 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

hier noch ein Bild mit dem Kondenswasser am Deckel, 

und eines vom Filterteil, Filterteil inkl. Schmutz auswechseln fertig,

darum hab ich mir den Schmutzablass geschenkt, nachträglicher Einbau ist ja noch möglich falls es es mir nicht passt :beeten


----------



## ferryboxen (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

hallo thomy

na das hast du ja ganz gut gebaut.

bau dir nur noch einen schmutzablauf.

ich möchte nicht mehr darauf verzichten.

das erleichtert das ganze ungemein.

gruß lothar


----------



## guwen (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo zusammen,
da ich neu und (noch) unerfahren bin habe ich mal zwei Fragen zu diesem schönen Filter, der mich zum Nachbau inspiriert hat:
1. Wo bekomme ich das Sieb?
2. Wie ist die Reihenfolge im Aufbau bei Einsatz als Vorfilter in einem gepumpten System? An welche Stelle kommt der UVC, bzw. der Siebfilter? Also Pumpe -> UVC -> Siebfilter -> Bio-Filter oder Pumpe -> Siebfilter -> UVC -> Bio-Filter?

Danke für Eure Antworten
Guido.


----------



## Thomy67 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Guido  und Willkommen im  Forum
das Sieb hab ich ersteigert (bei wem schreib ich dir in die PN) weiss nicht obs erlaubt ist hier zu schreiben

1: Pumpe  -->  -->   2: Vorfilter = Sieb

3: UVC (ich hab keinen) aber ich denke es ist richtig so
4: Bio-Filter
5: Rücklauf in den Teich

 hoff es meldet sich noch ein UVC kenner

Gruss Thomy


----------



## bodo61 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Moin ihr beiden,
bin zwar kein "UVC Kenner", aber Lampe grundsätzlich vorm Sifi.
Also Pumpe--UVC--Sifi--Filter.
Der Nachteil (oder auch nicht) an der gepumpten Version ist, wie du ja bei Thomy siehst, der Siebfilter muß entsprechend hoch stehen.


@Thomy: Sauber!

Noch ne Frage an die Sifi Betreiber: Habt ihr auch immer son fetten Biofilm unterm Sieb, wo dann nach ner Weile nichts mehr durchgeht?


----------



## Thomy67 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Bodo

bei mit hat sich noch kein Film gebildet das Wasser rauscht voll durch
seit 10.6.09

was ist bei dir nach einer weile ?

warum willst du den ganzen Grobschmutz durch den UVC jagen ?
denke die gefahr vom UVC verstopfen ist gross oder ? ist mein Gedankengang falsch? 

Gruss Thomy


----------



## bodo61 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Thomy,

ich habe jetzt ein 300my Filtersieb drin und nach 10-12 Stunden hat sich unterm Sieb ein fetter Algenbelag gebildet, der das Wasser nur noch drüberrauschen läßt.
Kann natürlich sein, das sich das gibt, habe gerade das große Algensterben.

Was hast du für ein Sieb drin?

Warum das UVC vor den Sifi: in der UV Lampe sollen die Schwebealgen verklumpen und belasten so erst garnicht deinen Filter.


----------



## Thomy67 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Bodo

ich habe ein 250my Edelstahlsieb drin, 

Gruss Thomy


----------



## Thomy67 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo 

und nun der Schmutzablass vom Sifi 
einfach und innert 30Min. angebaut.
ohne Schieber, einach nur abkippen fertig
(die ersten 3 bilder)


was der 2. Skimmer innert 6 Tagen rausgeholt hat 



weiss jemand wie man den Skimmer frisiert das er ev.
bisschen stärker zieht? 

im moment ist noch eine ECO 6000 dran,
die Optimax 10'000 ist unterwegs und denn ...


----------



## Olli.P (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hi Thomy67 (weiß den Vornamen grad ned.... ),




> denke einmal in der Woche wird reichen wenn nicht alle 2 Wochen für die Reinigung



Das mag vllt. 4 Wochen so sein......... 





> bei mit hat sich noch kein Film gebildet das Wasser rauscht voll durch
> seit 10.6.09



Das kommt noch........

Und dann iss Täglich reinigen angesagt.....



> warum willst du den ganzen Grobschmutz durch den UVC jagen



Weil die UVC evtl. im anschließenden Schwerkraftbetrieb den Wasserfluss bremsen würde.... 

Zum Schmutzablass:



> ohne Schieber, einach nur abkippen fertig



Ich glaub nich das das nich lange Dicht iss.....
Denn auch bei Innotec und PE kann diese Abdichtung keine langen Mechanischen Kräfte (hoch und runter drehen/abkippen) ab........


----------



## Thomy67 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Olli

mein name Thomy  abgeleitet von Thomas

 tägliches Reinigen neee  ... da kommt mir sonnst was in den Sinn *gg*
mal gemütliches abwarten 

UVC  mir egal ich hab keinen  muss ja nicht alles killen was rein darf  

das häld länger  ist ja ne PE Muffe drin mit Dichtung (hab noch ca, 40 st. Dichtungen übrig  das PE ist innen mit einer Schlauchbriede gesichert und abgedichtet mit Innotec da rutscht nix weg 

werd es alles im Auge haben und berichten falls es so wäre 
aber danke für die Aufmerksamkeit

Gruss aus der CH
Thomy


----------



## luko1662 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

hallo an alle
betr. biotec 10
hat denn jemand ein photo parat( sifi-uvc- biotec 10= gepumte version )
habe momentan keine idee wie ich den uvc hinter den sifi schalte
gruß detlef aus soest


----------



## bodo61 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hi Detlef,
hab bei mir die UVC Lampe vorm Sifi. Denke das ist sinnvoller, da so gleich abgestorbene bzw. verklumpte Schwebealgen im Sifi bleiben.
Hab zwar kein Biotec, aber bei mir siehts so aus:


----------



## luko1662 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

hi bodo
das nenn ich mal gelungen,hab besten dank
detlef


----------



## luko1662 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

hi
so sieht es momentan noch bei mir aus
gruß detlef


----------



## luko1662 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

hallo thomy 67
frage
wieviel zoll hat dein schlauch bei einem 50ziger bzw. 75ziger flansch
habe noch drei tuben tangit ,können die auch zum verkleben verwendet werden?
gruß detlef


----------



## Thomy67 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

hallo detlef

der Schlauch hat Innendurchmesser 50mm im Flansch steckt ein KG Rohr das in den Schlauch geschoben wird, mit Schlauchbriede gesichert,

mit Tangit kenn ich mich nicht aus sorry, ich hab nur Innotec verwendet,
das müsstest irgendo im Forum finden was du damit kleben kannst,


----------



## luko1662 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

erst mal besten dank
mach mich gleich morgen auf die suche, benötige ja auch noch die aluschiene
das sieb ist am freitag eingetroffen. 1..2..3..
bis dann detlef


----------



## Jörg Lippe (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Thomy,

habe mich von deinem und Ollis Sifi Infizieren lassen 

Könntest Du mir sagen wie dein Winkel des Siebes ist also.

höhe schmutzkammer ca. 10 cm höhe Wassereinlass ca. 25 cm so in der Art

besten Dank im vorraus.

Gruss

Jörg


----------



## Thomy67 (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Jörg

sorry fürts warten..  war weg 

ja die schmutzkammer ist ca 10cm hoch, kann auch weniger sein  jenach dem wie oft du sie leeren willst und was bei dir alles ankommt 
bei mir würden auch 5cm ausreichen... 

mit 25 cm liegst du gut kommt auch auf die höhe deiner box an,

den winkel hab ich den einfach angepasst...  gebogen bis es passt,

die zulaufleitung hab ich nun geändert da ich 2 pumen dran habe, foto kommt sobals es nicht mer schifft (regnet) dann siehts nimmer so verwurschtelt aus mit den schläuchen *gg*


----------



## Thomy67 (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Info für Aaron

so meinte ich das mit dem einlauf.

gruss


----------



## Thomy67 (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

so Umbau ist gemacht das Schlauch wirrwarr ist weg 

Siebfilter wird direckt auf den Filter Biotec10 gesteckt 
passt wunderbar 

auf der HP ist es datailiert erklärt


----------



## Alexandros (21. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Servus,

tolles Ergebnis 

Aber wo bekommt so ne Box her  ???
War schon in allerlei Baumärkten & Metro und find einfach keine passende.
Die größten, nicht konischen usw. sind 60x40x32 und das ist zu klein.


----------



## Thomy67 (22. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo,

meine eurobox hat auch diese mase,
wie gross willst den deinen? 



schau mal unter; 
http://stores.shop.ebay.de/Ackrutat__W0QQ_armrsZ1

http://www.bott.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=302&Itemid=576

http://www.bott.de/eshop/


----------



## Maik (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo!
Hätte da auch ne Frage 
Bin auch gerade dabei mir ein Siebfilter zu bauen !
Wollte Rahmen für das Sieb aus Edelstahl machen !
Nur stellt sich die Frage wie dick muß das Edelstahlblech mindestens sein ?
Freue mich auf euire Antworten !
Gruß Maik


----------



## scholzi (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hi Maik
das kommt auf die Größe des Siebes an....!
Ich denke mal, dass du hier keine genauen Angaben zu deiner Frage finden wirst....
Er sollte sich nicht gleich verbiegen wenn 2 kg Algenkotmoistdreck auf dem Sieb liegen...


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Maik,
mein SiFi hat einen Siebrahmen aus 0,5 mm Alu-Profil vom Baumarkt (Doppelt, Sieb ist dazwischen geklemmt).
Das hat ein Jahr ohne Beanstandung gehalten. Habe nun aber eine höhere Kiste gekauft, weil das Einregeln mir stressig war (bei 8 cm Höhe Schmutzablass). Je nach Teichniveau änderte sich die Flussleistung über mein Wehr. So konnte ich nur mit den 8cm  Höhendifferenz im SiFi unterhalb Schmutzablass arbeiten - das ist aber nur bei Halbschwerkraft so. Wenn Dein Filter wie bei Thomy installiert ist, dann ist das kein Thema für Dich.


----------



## Maik (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Siebfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo!
Wollte jetzt mal meinen kleinen Selbstgebauten Siebfilter
 mit einem Bildchen  vorstellen! Gruß 
Maik !


----------

